# Paragraph Of Positivity.



## AskJeeves (May 25, 2005)

If someone loves you, love them back unconditionally, not only because they love you, but also because they are teaching you to love and open your heart & eyes to little things. Make every day count. Appreciate everything that you possibly can, for you may never experience it again. Talk to people who you have never talked to before, & actually listen. Let yourself fall in love, break free & set your sights high. Hold your head up because you have every right to. Tell yourself you are a great individual & believe in yourself, for if you dont, no one else will. Create your own life & then go out & live it. The people you meet affect your life. The successes & downfalls that you experience can create who you are, & the bad experiences can be learned from. If someone hurts you, betrays you or breaks your heart, forgive them because they have helped you learn about trust & the importance of being cautious to whom you open your heart to.


----------

